# Let's go mets!



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2015)

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...at-dodgers-game-5-head-nlcs-article-1.2399512


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2015)

*The Dark Knight pitches in game 1*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2015)

I read that as "go gays"...


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 17, 2015)

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...uda-cubs-lester-nlcs-game-1-article-1.2401309
Cuda is benched.
Good move, he's in a horrible slump.


----------

